# Problem introducing New Feral Kitten



## michaelgriffiths_5 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi,
We gained a feral kitten by accident when she was eight weeks old. Having socialised her over the last few weeks, we'd class her as a complete sucesss; purring when we set foot on the same step as her and coming when we call her name. We then came into possession of her sister. Who at 13 weeks old we knew was going to be more hard work. Well were at the stage now where she has become as soft as butter. Doesn't stop purring when we're near and loves us stroking her.
Socialising these two brutes has not been a problem. We have now come to the situation where we need to introduce them to each other. Both have been jabbed and given the okay by the vet. We also have been swapping there bedding so they become use to each others scent. When we have brought them together the first few times the first kitten goes crazy hissing, groaning and taking swipes at the second one. Now because we had the first one earlier she is twice the size of the second one due to being fed up, so the second one is scared so much. I need some advise how to get these two sisters getting along (again) and so i need your help guys.
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Michael.  How nice that you've adopted two little ferals! 

Exchanging bedding for a 10 days or so is a good start. I would put a drop of vanilla on the back of each kitten's neck...to give them the same odor. Now I would exchange rooms. I assume the two kittens sniff the doors where the other kitten is. That helps.

The next step would be to allow them to see each other, but have no physical contact. Some people prop one door open an inch, but make sure the kittens cannot get together. A hanging toy would be helpful so they can bat it and play together. One member used a screen, and that's also good, but they cannot conduct interactive play, unfortunately.

If this goes well, I would put one in a playpen or carrier and put the two in the same room, and watch the reaction. You could change which kitten is in the playpen. That is the last step before a face to face introduction. I would take my time with the whole procedure. Don't rush any step. You can judge by their reactions when it's time to move forward or go back a step. Of course, you'll want to monitor them when they are together. 

Be patient. I think it's just a matter of time. They might not cuddle, but when they're kittens, it's more likely that they will.
 
Please keep us informed! And we do love pictures.


----------



## michaelgriffiths_5 (Sep 21, 2009)

This is Toffee








And this is booty. Photo only shows one of her cute boots








They are getting on better together now. We are very patient with them but we accidently left them alone for a few hours when we came back they were playing together. A little roughly but definitely having fun. They fell asleep in baskets next to each other as well, which was a first. 
Thank you for the help the vanilla on the back of the necks helped hope you like the photos.
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Michael, they are absolutely beautiful! I am so glad they are getting along. I think it's wonderful for a kitten to have a playmate!  

Please re-size the pictures though. Our limit is 600 x 800.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What beautiful little Torties! _Tortie is short for tortoiseshell._ I really love the half/half faces. :luv 
As you've discovered, introducing kitten-to-kitten is usually a fairly quick process. Since they've already been together and are playing and sleeping near each other, you can help them along. The very best way to get them accepting of each other and comfortable being around each other, is to have Good Things happen when they are in sight of each other; like playing with toys you control, or food treats or petting/massaging them. 
Also, something to be aware of, cats trust their nose most of all. If one cat goes to the vet and comes home smelling different, even though the cat *looks* the same, she smells different and many cats react very negatively when one of their housemates comes home smelling of the 'scary' vet place. If you are aware of this, you can take steps to prevent any aggressive hissing or misdirected aggression. Seperate them, do the vanilla drops again and then transition into the Good Things routine. Usually, it is only a day or so that cats act a little wiggy, just until everyone smells the same and the 'vet smell' wears off.
Yay for taking them in and bettering their lives!








heidi =^..^=


----------

